# Sumpfeibisch????????



## anlu (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Teich- und Gartenfreunde!

Ist das auf dem Foto wirklich eine Sumpfeibisch?
Ich habe selber eine mit dunkelroten Blüten, aber die Blätter schauen nicht so aus  
Die habe heute bekommen von S***rz und A****, aber bin nicht sicher ob das Sumpfeibisch ist.
Die sollte rosarote Blüten bekommen, irgendwann.......
Was glaubt Ihr?


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo,

wieder einmal das Thema mit den leidigen deutschen Pflanzennamen ...

Sumpfeibisch heisst botanisch Althaea officinalis und sieht so aus: 

 

Manche Anbieter bezeichnen aber die Gattung Hibiscus als __ Eibisch, und ein __ Sumpfhibiskus wird dann kurzerhand zum Sumpfeibisch erklärt, weil sie meinen das wäre ein besser zur vermarktender Name. Die gleichen Herrschaften scheuen sich auch nicht eine Banane (Ensete lasiocarpum) als __ Lotos zu verkaufen. Merke: je bunter der Katalog, desto willkürlicher der deutsche Name.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hi Anlu,

diese Art ist auch bei meinen im Frühjahr bestellten Samen von Hibiscus moscheutos rausgekommen. (das ist er aber nicht, der hat keine rötlichen Blätter). In Nordamerika gibt es auch noch andere Hibiscus-Arten die an feuchten/nassen Standorten wachsen. Ich hab von meinen Sämlingen erst 3 ausgepflanzt, der Rest ist in größen Töpfen umgesiedelt worden und wird vorsorglich im kalten Keller überwintert

@Werner: Die angesprochene, als "Golden __ Lotos" verkaufte "Zwerg"-Musaceae heißt  Musella lasiocarpum und ist die einzigste in ihrer Gattung  Der Gattung Ensete gehören nur die Bananen an, die nach der Blüte absterben und neu gesät werden müssen da sie keine Nebentriebe bilden - alle Nebentriebe bildende Bananen gehören zur Gattung Musa (sind nur noch diese drei Gattungen unter den Musaceae zu finden nachdem die anderen Verwandten wie Strelitzia, Heliconia. __ Canna, ect als eigene Gattungen abgetrennt wurden)

MfG Frank


----------



## anlu (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

__ Eibisch  __ Hibiskus , momentan weiß ich nicht mehr was das für eine Pflanze ist, man wird komplett verwirrt, wenn man länger nach Antworten sucht. 

Aber in Net habe ich eine Pflanze gefunden: Hibiscus moscheutus Kopper King. 
Könnte es diese Pflanze sein   ?

Was meint Ihr?

Die Pflanze habe ich als Entschädigung bekommen, weil meine ROTE __ Engelstrompete nur rosa geworden ist. Auf dem ersten Blick dachte ich, dass es schon wieder die falsche Pflanze ist. 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

@Frank

Die Existenz der Gattung Musella ist stark umstritten. Das Basionym der Art ist Musa lasiocarpa [Franch] und wurde 1889 von Franchet aufgestellt. Von Cheesman wurde die Art 1947 zu Ensete überführt und heisst seitdem Ensete lasiocarpum [(Franch.) Cheesman]. Nachdem C.Y. Wu 1978 das Genus Musella aufgestellt hat, wurde die Art kurzzeitig Musella lasiocarpum [(Franch.) H. W. Li] genannt. Die Mehrheit der Taxonomen betrachtet das heute als Synonym. Im __ Zander, bei GRIN und auch in den Listen der RHS wirst Du keine Einträge unter Musella finden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo Frank und Werner,

ich korrigiere: Musella lasiocarpa!

Warum sie aber bei *GRIN* als Ensete lasiocarpum geführt wird weiß ich auch nicht. Da sie sich eindeutig von der Gattung Ensete (und Musa) unterscheidet!


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo,

um Musa bzw. Ensete bestimmen zu können ist das Perianth entscheidend. Das Hauptargument gegen Wu und Li ist, dass beide nur mit Herbarmaterial gearbeitet bei dem das Perianth schlecht präpariert war. Am lebenden Material findet sich im Perianth kein Unterschied der die Aufstellung eines eigenen Genus rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Und hier sind noch vier nordamerikanische __ Sumpfhibiskus-Arten:

Hibiscus laevis

 

Hibiscus coccineus

 

Hibiscus moscheutos ssp moscheutos 

 

Hibiscus moscheutos ssp palustris


----------



## anlu (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hi!

Meine sollte Hibiscus moscheutos sein, mit 24-26 cm großen Blüten 
ABER die haben eine andere Blätterform (dachte ich bis jetzt)!  Die Sie**** und A**** wissen auch nicht was sie verkaufen, manchmal oder fast immer   

Also wird jetzt meine Pflanze ein __ Ahorn-Baum???? Das war mein erster Gedanke beim ersten Blick


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo,

ich glaube schon dass Du einen __ Hibiskus bekommen hast, die Frage ist nur welchen. Von den Blättern her schließe ich die Feuchtbodenarten aus.


----------



## anlu (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Habe aber Sumpfhibi bestellt


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Also wenn ein Sumpfhibiscus, dann am ehesten noch Hibiscus moscheutos ssp. palustris. Davon gibt es den Grex 'Southern Belle', bei dem auch leicht gefärbte Blätter auftauchen können. Warte die Blüte ab, dann wissen wir es. Meine amerikanischen __ Sumpfhibiskus blühen im Moment alle.


----------



## StefanBO (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo Werner,



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieder einmal das Thema mit den leidigen deutschen Pflanzennamen ...
> 
> ...


richtig, deutsche Namen sind oft nicht eindeutig und/oder werden regional unterschiedlich verwendet. Deine Zuordnung des deutschen Namens könnte aber auch so eine regionale Eigenart sein; Wikipedia.de kennt:
Hibiscus moscheutos: Roseneibisch, auch Sumpfeibisch genannt

Althaea officinalis: __ Echter Eibisch, auch Arznei-Eibisch genannt

Sumpfeibisch und Sumpfhibiskus sind demnach beides Hibiscus moscheutos

Eibisch ist der deutsche Name für Hibiscus (und wird in verschiedenen Bedeutungen verwendet, siehe Link):


> Der deutsche Name Eibisch (mittelhochdeutsch ībesch(e), althochdeutsch ībisca) wurde aus lateinisch (h)ibīscum entlehnt, das seinerseits aus dem Keltischen stammt



Die Wikipedeiaerklärungen erscheinen mir einleuchtend und dürftem dem allgemeinen deutschen Sprachgebrauch entsprechen. Diskussionen darüber ohne weitere Belege dürften aber zu keinem Ergebnis führen; zum Glück gibt es ja wie erwähnt die botanischen Bezeichnungen


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo Julia,

ich habe auch Sumpfhibiscus bestellt und von Werner auch Hibiscus coccineus bekommen.,- auf Deutsch: Scharlachroter Hibiscus
Ich habe am Abend noch schnell zwei Fotos gemacht. Meine zwei Hibiscuspflanzen sind allerdings noch sehr klein und werden heuer wohl nicht mehr blühen.


           


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

@StefanBO

Das ist ja gerade das Problem: deutsche Namen sind immer nur regional üblich. Auch die offiziellen Listen vom BDS oder im __ Zander stimmen da nicht überein. Teilweise herrscht dort die Tendenz deutsche Namen zu verwenden die auf Kunden abschreckend wirken ('Miesmäulchen', 'Gichtwurz', 'Krätzkraut' und ähnliches). Solange es kein einheitliches System deutscher Namen gibt, sind die botanischen Namen die einzige Möglichkeit eine Pflanze eindeutig zu bezeichnen. 

Wikipedia mag eine schnelle Informationsquelle sein, aber die Qualität der Artikel ist doch sehr durchwachsen. Zitierfähig ist Wikipedia nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hi Werner,

gibts Hibiscus coccineus auch mit rötlichen Blättern, bzw. mit roten Blättern im Jugendalter?.
Bei meinen Sämling sind die neusten Blätter nämlich auch so dünn gelappt wie bei denen auf Elfriedes Fotos (und werden anscheinend grün). Hatte schon, da ich wegen den roten Blättern Hibiscus acetosella vermutete nach diesem gegoogelt, aber da sind die Blätter doch grober gelappt

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hoi Frank,

bei Aussaaten von Hibiscus coccineus ist immer eine Anzahl rotlaubige Pflanzen dabei. Die Farbe gibt sich aber sehr schnell und die Pflanzen sind später ganz normal grünlaubig. Viele erwachsene Pflanzen behalten aber einen ganz feinen roten Rand an den Blättern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hi Werner,

dann werden meine wohl Hibiscus coccineus sein, anstelle der eigentlich bestellten moscheutos

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*

Hallo,

klinke mich mal in dieses Thema ein mit folgendem Problem:

Mein Stauden-Hibiscus "_Hibiscus moscheutos `Fireball`_."  vor 5 Wochen gekauft sieht heute so aus. Er kommt einfach nicht - kräpelt nur so rum. Die untere Blattreihe färbte sich hell und fiel kurze Zeit später ab. Die Blattspitzen am Trieb kräuseln sich. Den fehlenenden Wachstumfortschritt sieht man an dem Kontroll-Holzstab - hat sich nichts getan.

Standort: sonnig und dauernass/feucht - nicht überstaut in einem Sand/Erde-Substrat

Die Pflanze soll - laut Schild - ja 150 cm hochwerden.......Pflanze umsetzen oder warten bis 2020 ? Danke für eure Hilfe
LG Peter


----------



## paper (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sumpfeibisch????????*



anlu schrieb:


> Habe aber Sumpfhibi bestellt



Hallo Julia,

so sieht mein __ Sumpfhibiskus aus:


----------

